# Polyphony of Germany renaiissance of the 16 century is so fascinating so refined !!!



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Im looking forward for more deprofundis wont to sizee 16 century, because he feel this era of polyphony like a stoic monolith harder than Gibraltar rock, paminger vocal work done by Stimmewerck is calling me, i feel compelld to buy it, right now i have 5$ to orrow if sister visit i may have 10$ and purchased these darn itune card, for ardent classical lover, even if there darn album sometimee split up and have duplicate, i dont care...i dont have a lot of money right now but i need news records eveer 2 0r 3 days to fight depression, stress , turmoil, to evaded in this renaissance peeerriod of spleendor and & grandeure, amen to this.

Beside i got tobacco a green and pappeer i got tea, remain of coffee, olive pot, betrave marinées, vine liefs(turkish delight), i goot what it take to survive, i may look like a prisonner in the process of neglecting food but who cared, music more important than wasting my money on whatveer, im starving for music has a devotee...

Hail renaissance hail the 16 century master hail the 15 century masters, the greatest musiic i heard and it'S a blessing to my lifee.

I size franco-flemish, i size englis composers, portuguese, spagniard, french, italian, now it's your turn german, may i had Stimmwerck is fine im blown away they are a tremeendeously skilled ensemble, danke u Stimmwerck ensemble ,and Germans.

Goos night folks of honor, of principle , of mutual respect, they last survivor of class act as a genra, peeople of eempathy, peoplee of disctinction, people eof taste, people of taste i salute you, i thank theekind hearted reader for taking time and patience and interrest in my post, your wlelcome all of you :tiphat:

Im looking for collaborators , wr i live montréal city québc canada in future days to do a podcast on renaissance dont know s(word) about it, but i got serieous credential, my aim my purpose is to showed how great renaissance era were for music hey??, message me if interrest i lack in cash for pods cast gear, i want it proffessional, making money not my primal goal but if it occured why not.

Love you guys! bif time!


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

A very nice recording of German renaissance music here


----------

